# Puppy can't finish a Kong



## oatmilk (Jun 24, 2013)

I have a 9 week old pup who can't finish a Kong. I stick his BARF patty in there and have tried freezing it as well but he only licks out the first part of the Kong and can't reach the rest with his little tongue then gives up. He's so in love with these BARF patties he licks all that his tongue can reach in 5-10 minutes! I've tried covering the outside/inside/little hole with peanut butter and cream cheese but he just licks it off. Have also bought the small puppy kong and medium puppy kong. How can I teach him to chew on it?


----------



## voodookitten (Nov 25, 2012)

Mine did the same - trust me, they learn  And you really dont want them chewing on it too much, they are pretty darn expensive to replace. If you end out with a chewer, get the black kongs, they are stronger.


----------



## oatmilk (Jun 24, 2013)

voodookitten said:


> Mine did the same - trust me, they learn  And you really dont want them chewing on it too much, they are pretty darn expensive to replace. If you end out with a chewer, get the black kongs, they are stronger.


Oh he is definitely a chewer but won't put a single tooth on the kong haha. Would rather replace the kong than our curtains, rugs etc.  How did your pup figure it out? I always give in and tap it out for him because he seems to forget about it!


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

It took my dog some trial and error to figure out how to empty his kong. Now I can give him a frozen kong and he'll commit as much time as needed to make sure ALL the flavor is out of it! I think as a puppy, especially a really young puppy, he wouldn't've had the attention span for it, food or no. It may be too tough for the pup now, or his attention span may be playing a part. Maybe make it easier by letting him just get a little out of the kong, and find another way to feed the rest. 



voodookitten said:


> Mine did the same - trust me, they learn  And you really dont want them chewing on it too much, they are pretty darn expensive to replace. If you end out with a chewer, get the black kongs, they are stronger.


We lucked out and got our two medium kongs out of a clearance bin for $2 each! Always check the clearance bins!!


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

I'd toss in a real easy kong until your pup gets better at it, so he doesn't give up completely. But other than that, he'll probably just get it eventually.


----------



## oatmilk (Jun 24, 2013)

Hambonez said:


> It took my dog some trial and error to figure out how to empty his kong. Now I can give him a frozen kong and he'll commit as much time as needed to make sure ALL the flavor is out of it! I think as a puppy, especially a really young puppy, he wouldn't've had the attention span for it, food or no. It may be too tough for the pup now, or his attention span may be playing a part. Maybe make it easier by letting him just get a little out of the kong, and find another way to feed the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> We lucked out and got our two medium kongs out of a clearance bin for $2 each! Always check the clearance bins!!


Haha yes I think I should be more patient! Just a bit jealous about getting free time everyone talks about with frozen kongs . And mine out of the clearance bin was $10 in Australia.. $18 for the new ones :O


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

oatmilk said:


> Haha yes I think I should be more patient! Just a bit jealous about getting free time everyone talks about with frozen kongs . And mine out of the clearance bin was $10 in Australia.. $18 for the new ones :O


I got an hour and a half out of a frozen kong tonight! WIN! It took time to get there. We started with smaller rewards, peanut butter, the kong spray cheese (which I never would have bought, but again, CLEARANCE), a little bit of wet food. In the meantime, a Kong Wobbler used to hold his attention longer than a stuffed kong when he was a puppy. He barked at it a lot, and rolled it around, and barked at it... as though barking at it would make it surrender the kibbles. A plastic bottle with kibble inside was one of his favorites as a pup. He loved plastic bottles so much already. Kibbles inside?? JACKPOT!! 

And I thought Kongs were expensive in the US! I guess they're being imported? Things you don't think about...


----------



## oatmilk (Jun 24, 2013)

Hambonez said:


> I got an hour and a half out of a frozen kong tonight! WIN! It took time to get there. We started with smaller rewards, peanut butter, the kong spray cheese (which I never would have bought, but again, CLEARANCE), a little bit of wet food. In the meantime, a Kong Wobbler used to hold his attention longer than a stuffed kong when he was a puppy. He barked at it a lot, and rolled it around, and barked at it... as though barking at it would make it surrender the kibbles. A plastic bottle with kibble inside was one of his favorites as a pup. He loved plastic bottles so much already. Kibbles inside?? JACKPOT!!
> 
> And I thought Kongs were expensive in the US! I guess they're being imported? Things you don't think about...


Haha wow that's a really long time! The longest I can get at the moment is 15 minutes with a frozen chicken wing. One of those Busy Buddy magic mushroom toys arrived today so I hope he goes for it.. even though he takes ages to chew up a single piece of kibble and sometimes gives up and spits it on the floor :doh:


----------

